# How many cars have you had since Jan 2000?



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My wife has suggested that I am "obsessed with cars" and is pointing at my car ownership record over the past six and a half years as evidence for the prosecution. Since Jan 2000 I've owned the following (some consecutively):

N-reg Toyota 4Runner 3.0TD
P-reg Renault Clio 1.4 Maxim
T-reg Vauxhall Omega 3.0
W-reg Mercedes CLK 230 Kompressor
52-reg Audi TT 225 Coupe
X-reg Mercedes S320CDI
52-reg Mercedes S320CDI Limo
53-reg Mercedes E320 Estate
52-reg Mercedes CLK320 Cabriolet
55-reg VW Golf GT 2.0 TDi

She's had:

M-reg VW Golf 1.9 Diesel
02-reg Toyota RAV4 Diesel
55-reg VW Touran 2.0 TDi

Anyone worse than me that I can hold up as an "example" for the defence?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Including the car I already had,

R plate Volvo V40 (til Apr 2001)
Y plate Audi TT (til Dec 2003)
53 plate 350z (til Oct 2004)
V plate Land Rover (til present)
54 plate S4 (til present)


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Oh dear.

Mk III VW Golf TDi GL
Audi A3. 1.8T Sport
Audi TT 225 Coupe
Honda Prelude 2.3 auto
Lexus IS200 SE
BMW 330d SE Touring
Audi TT 225 Roadster
Fiat Punto 1.2 8v ELX
Ford Mondeo TDCi Zetec estate
BMW 330d Sport Touring ***Best car ever owned***
Subaru Impreza Turbo
VW Touran 2.0 TDi SE
Volvo V70R

You're a long time dead.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

8.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

S VW Golf 1.6 (Jazz Blue)
W VW Bora 1.6 (Mercato Blue)
Y Audi A3 1.6 (Denim Blue)
02 Audi TT 180 (Silver)
03 Audi TT 225 (Silver)
03 Audi A3 2.o (Akoya Silver)
04 Audi TT 3.2 DSG (Avus)
05 Audi TT 3.2 DSG (Sprint Blue)
06 SLK 350 (Iridium Silver)

:roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Thank goodness for that! The defence is looking good. Thanks guys. Some nice cars in there - vagman's SLK350 caught my attention, as did Carlos's Touran (snap), and jampott's S4 (hmmm, V8 burble)...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

T reg Golf gti 1.8T
04 TT


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Ford Puma
Audi TTC 225
Vauxhall Vectra V6 Estate
Vauxhall VX220
Ford Mondeo ST220
Seat Leon Cupra TDi 150
Ford Mondeo TDCi Estate


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Only 3 for me 
mk2 16v Golf GTI
TTR
mk4 Golf GTI 25th anniversary


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

1999 TTC 225 replaced with an 2002 TTC225 which sits in the garage collecting dust.

BMW 530d SE replaced by a BMW 330d Sport touring (51) changed for a CLK 320 (53) which has just been replaced by a Mercedes E320 cdi estate (06).

Wifes MINI Cooper (02) changed for a MINI One (05)

BMW Z1 bought last year plus a '72 Lotus Elan Sprint FHC 6 weeks ago for restoration on a new galvanised chassis.

Total money lost on depreciation Â£42k plus Â£25k for additional purchases with Â£8k budgeted for the Lotus over next 12 months. The equivalent of 5 years school fees !

note to self .. makes sure wife avoids this thread !


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Only 3 for me
> mk2 16v Golf GTI
> TTR
> mk4 Golf GTI 25th anniversary


Only two for me!

I always choose my cars with care and I know that I like them for a long time and enjoy them...unlike some of you here! :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

And the fact your latest car has such a long lead time. Or you'd be on 3.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

No I wouldn't be on three. I kept my Passat for 4.5 years and my TT will be 4 years old this October.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

MGF VVC
TTR 225'ish
Saxo VTR
MINI Cooper
TTC 225
VW Beetle 1967
230 SLK
S3
Suzuki Jimny
VW R32
Elise 111R 
Exige S2 
M3 CSL
Freelander Td4 Sport
Clio Trophy



vlastan said:


> I always choose my cars with care and I know that I like them for a long time and enjoy them...unlike some of you here! :roll:


I've never sold a car because I wasn't enjoying it or didn't like it. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Landrover Freelander ES 1.8
Landrover Discovery 1 S V8
Landrover Discovery 2 ES Td5
VW Beetle
VW Golf GTi PD130
Audi A6 Avant Quattro Sport Avant 2.5TDi
Alfa 166 Super Lusso 3.2 V6
Audi TTC 225bhp
Audi A4 Cabriolet 1.8T Sport
Audi RS6 Avant 4.2 V8 Bi-Turbo
Audi A2 SE 1.4
M3 CSL


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

MK3 Golf GTI 16V
Audi A3 1.8T
Audi TT 225
Audi A4 Avant 1.8T Sline
Audi TT 225 (same car  )
MK5 Golf GTI

The only car I didn't like in the above list was the A4


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

omen and b3ves just strengthened my case. I need 5 more vehicles to catch up with b3ves and 2 to catch up with omen.

Hi hi, hi ho, it's off to (auto)trader I go....(those of you that know me will know just how apt that selection is...  )


----------



## PaulusB (Jul 19, 2006)

Golf MK2 Rally 1.8 G60 Syncro 1990
Corrado 1.8 G60 JET 1993
Corrado 2.9 VR6 Basic Model 1993
Passat 1.9 TDI 90PS Comfort Line 1997
Corrado 2.9 VR6 Full options 1993
Golf MK2 1.8 G60 Edition One 1990
Audi A4 3.0 V6 2002 Tiptronic Full options (Current)

In the near future a AUDI TT


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Cars through the household since January 2000.

*Bold = still have them.*

1984 Mk2 Golf GTI
1995 Audi 80 Avant
1997 Ford Galaxy VR6
1998 Passat TDI
2001 Landrover Freelander TD4
2002 Audi TT Coupe 225
2001 Landrover Discovery TD5
*2004 BMW 330d Sport Touring * Best car owned so far *
1970 VW Dormobile Camper
1998 VW Passat Estate*

Motorbikes:

1998 Honda VTR1000 Firestorm
1990 Kawasaki KL650 Tengai
1996 Honda NTV650
2002 Honda CB900 Hornet
1988 Yamaha TDR250 * 2
1997 Suzuki DR350
2001 GasGas TXT 280
*2005 Suzuki SV1000N*
2002 BWM R1150RT
*1979 Beamish Suzuki RL250
2005 KTM 950 Adventure*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

It's in the Sig from April 2001.

Prior to that tracking back to the beginning of 2000 i had

Lexus IS200SE (June 2000 - April 2001)
BMW 318is Coupe (Sept 1999 - June 2000)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

T reg Golf GT*i*
02 reg 225 TTC - Still have
V reg Golf V5
Y reg A4 1.9TD*i*
02 reg A4 2.5 TDi - Still have

Less than most, more than some.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

H reg Mazda (Miata) MX5
S reg Audi Cab. 2.6E
X reg Audi TTR 225
04 reg Alfa 147gta
02 reg Mini Cooper 'S'

quite restrained I think.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

9 cars one lorry! All that depreciation.  ...(although 4 have been company run, so it has just been the tax hit I have taken).

They have all provided their pleasures and some disappoinments.

1999 TTC 225
1999 Alfa Spyder V6 (hers)
Some bloody horse lorry (hers)
1999 E46 BMW 328 se
2000 e46 BMW 330i sport 
2000 Audi RS4
2000 e46 BMW M3
2003 BMW 330d sport Touring *(in line with Carl and Gavin the best car I have run to date)* Which is why i tried the Coupe....
2005 e 46 BMW 330cd M sport (current)
2000 Peugeot 206 something or other (hers)

*What cars do I fancy next?*
No particular order. Any two from this list. Can't justify 3 cars in family - unless I want to sell my boat.

Some probabilities, some possibilities and some more fantasy. (unless I want a smaller house!)

e46 M3 CSL + spare set wheels n tyres
E55 AMG estate - and sod the fuel consumption.
335i m sport coupe
335d m sport touring
997 GT3
997T
Golf V Gti DSG 5 door

Last but not least I fancy a track car share for a Caterham R300/400 + trailer etc.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Vauxhall Astra 2.0 to 2001 
Audi A6 1.8T 2001 to 2004
Audi TTC 225 2004 to 2005
Audi TTC 225 2005 to now

Mrs B

Renault Clio 1.4 (great runabout)
The Good ship Nissan Terrano
And now Honda Civic 

Oh and a Transit horsebox and a Renault horsebox (these barely depreciate)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

306 XSi had this for 7 years - great little car
TTC 225 last 2.5 years

Focus 1.8LX - (hers) I hated Fords 'til I drove this
Renault Grand Scenic (hers, current)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Owned or had regular use of:

Rover 620 SLi (repmobile)
Fiesta Si
225 TTC
225 TTR
225 TTC
BMW 330 Ci Cab
Honda Accord Type-R (most fun car I have owned)
225 TTR - current motor.

Was at a BBQ on Sunday & a friend commented that I have had my car for just over a year now & I should think about changing it. He may be right :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Blue - BMW 528
Silver - Toyota Celica
Silver - Rav 4 - 3 door
Plum - BMW 330 (Sports pack)
Silver - 3.2 dsg TTC
Black - 225 TTC

Blue BMW M6.......... week after next


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Red - VW Polo  
Red - Audi 80 Sport :lol: 
Red - Subaru Impreza WRX :twisted: 
Red - Clio Trophy No. 500/500 :lol: 
Red - Audi TT S-Line 8)

I think there is a pattern forming somewhere


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Me,
Golf 1.8T
Golf V5
MINI Cooper 
S3
Merc E270 CDI
Golf 150 TDI
A3 2.0 TDI Sportback
Passat 2.0 TDI Estate. Present car.

The Wife,
Smart ForTwo.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Citroen Saxo VTR
225 TTR
BMW 330 Sport Cab
Porsche 996 C4

Not sure what to get next - think I'll keep the 996 for a while and then maybe go for a Turbo or something. Being only 25 the insurance is a struggle as it is....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jam said:


> Citroen Saxo VTR
> 225 TTR
> BMW 330 Sport Cab
> Porsche 996 C4
> ...


I didn't get my first car until I was 25 :roll: :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Toyota Carina E 2.0i Exec
Audi Cab 2.6e
Saab 900 2.0 S conv
*Audi TTR 225
LandRover Discovery TD5 Landmark*

*bold* = current


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Since 2000, in no particular order:

VX Tigra 1.6 - Blue
VX Vectra 3.0 CDTI SRi - Green
*Vx Signum 1.9 CDTi 150 - Grey / Blue*
Vx Zafira 1.9 SRi 120 - Silver
Vw Lupo GTi - Red
Vw Polo cc - Yellow
Vw Golf Cab - Green
VW Golf Anniversary 1.8T - Red
Vw Golf R32 - DBP
Vw Beetle 1303s
Vw Beetle 2.0 - Lemon Yellow
Vw Beetle 1.8T - Silver
Vw Beetle 1.6 - Yellow
Vw Beetle 2.0 Cab - Orange
*VW Beetle 1.9Tdi Cab - Beige*
Vw Bora 1.9tdi 130 Highline - Black
Vw Passat 2.8 30v Syncro - Gold - Clocked by rancid car tuning company
Audi TTr 225 - Numbus (best colour  )
Audi TTr 150 - Berry pearl
Audi A2 1.4 - Azure
*Audi A4 1.8T sport - Moro*
Renault 172 cup - Blue
*Citroen Dyane 6 - Red*
Porsche Boxster S - Green (lagoon I think)
Porsche Boxster - Silver
Mazda Mx5 Jasper Conran - Black
Mistubishi FTO

I think thats all of them. I'll edit if I forgot any.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Hope Paul doesn't post, the server won't be able to cope


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Hope Paul doesn't post, the server won't be able to cope


If you mean me, i'm so far down the list compared to others on here it's almost funny. Think my list has 7 cars over the last 6 years & others have well over 10 so i'm officially a lightweight :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Audi 80 - Grey
VW Beetle 2.0 - Silver
Audi 225 TTR - Green
Audi A3 1.8T Sport - Grey
Chrysler PT Cruiser - Black (Current) (What was I thinking!!)
VW Golf GTi (MkV) - Grey (Current)

Next car is likely to be a convertible again, just not sure which one.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

My cars
MG Midget 1968
Merc C180
Merc C240
Jag S type 3.0
Audi TT 150
Astra Vans 3 all in white

Her cars
Vauxhall Corsa
Ford Fiesta
Saab 93 Ragtop


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> Since 2000, in no particular order:
> 
> VX Tigra 1.6 - Blue
> VX Vectra 3.0 CDTI SRi - Green
> ...


Bloody hell I think we have a winner!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ford Transit LWB Hi Top
Ford Probe 24v!!! lol
Ford Puma
Audi TTC 225
*A4 1.8T Cabriolet
( and still own the Ford Transit LWB Hi Top)*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

7.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

I have the advantage of working in the Motortrade...

Audi's-
80 2.0
TT Roadster (Current Car)

Ford's-
Escort XR3i
Sport Ka
Fiesta 1.3
Focus 1.6 Zetec
6 x Focus ST170's (yes I liked them)
Mondeo 2.0i Zetec
2 x Mondeo 2.0 TDCI Zetec's
Mondeo 2.0 TDCI Zetec S
Mondeo ST 220

BMW's

530d SE Touring
2 x 320 Cd Sport Coupe's
120i Sport
320i SE Saloon
320d SE Saloon
320 Si (Current Company Car)

Renault 5 GT Turbo

Golf Mk1 Convertible

Think there plenty others that I have taken home over the last few years but the one's above were actually my cars or my company cars.

A few of the toys I've had home include the new M Z4 coupe, Cooper S Works and Focus RS...

I love my job!!! Sorry.. the toys that come with it!! :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs,

Was that since 2000? I'm thinking about some of the cars on the list that probably shouldn't have still existed in 2000...e.g. XR3i, Audi 80 etc...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> > Since 2000, in no particular order:
> ...


Aye must have covered a fair few miles in each over that period.

Dyane and Boxster S most desirable.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The Dyane has had a new engine - the turbo kit we tried cooked the last one  SO now back to 602cc with 34bhp fury.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

shao_khan said:


> The Dyane has had a new engine - the turbo kit we tried cooked the last one  SO now back to 602cc with 34bhp fury.


Lagoon Green Boxster...what _were_ you thinking?


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs,
> 
> Was that since 2000? I'm thinking about some of the cars on the list that probably shouldn't have still existed in 2000...e.g. XR3i, Audi 80 etc...


Yup, these are all since 2000.

XR3i was my boy racer car when i was 20 (yr 2000).

Bought the Audi 80 2.0E when i was 21.

Built the 5 Turbo as a toy car, bought it for Â£50 and sold it 2 yrs later for Â£2500 with 200bhp! It was a bit of a weapon until it came to a corner!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Tubbs said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Tubbs,
> ...


They must have been nearly a million years old each! Cool!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Not far of it actually...

Audi 80... L-93

XR3i... H-90

% Turbo... F-87(?)


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

BreTT,
Not sure I'm going to win the "debate" :wink: for you with mrs breTT...

99-02 Audi A3 T Sport
02-04 Audi TTC225 s-line
04-current BMW 330d Sport (Do I need to add its been the best all-round car I've owned ? (A la Gavin and Carlos, maybe Gary?)

Next - probably 335d Sport Touring
Dream garage (shock!)- 997T, maybe RS4 Avant

Actually, looking at some of your list, maybe it's more a case of being obsessed with changing cars?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jonno said:


> BreTT,
> Not sure I'm going to win the "debate" :wink: for you with mrs breTT...
> 
> 99-02 Audi A3 T Sport
> ...


Jonno,

Each of those cars was chosen for a good reason at the time...the pitter patter of tiny feet influenced many of my decisions...the Golf was not my choice, but circumstances dictated unfortunately. That said, my missus would agree with you, so no, you're not helping :wink:

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Dear Fi,

Please find attached copy of thread!

lol, Sheesh B, what are you like! So a copy of this on the table on Friday night would not go down well?

And Pete, the word advantage and Ford in the same paragraph, well done, must be a first! Bet BMW days are sweeter?

JC


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Dear Fi,
> 
> Please find attached copy of thread!
> 
> ...


Note to self: Do not UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES take Fi to Tiles on Friday night.

(For the confused amongst you, Tiles is a pub in Edinburgh that JacTT225 and saint will be in. I am taking my burd out for a night in the big city at the same time...)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nae worries wee man, secret is safe and all that.

:wink:


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

jacTT225 said:


> Dear Fi,
> 
> Please find attached copy of thread!
> 
> ...


Well done for noticing that...

Im sure you'll know that the word advantage was meant at me being in the motor trade and in no way related to Ford.. :lol:


----------

